# Revista Tux para bajar de la red

## dmery

Saludos a todos,

Este es el link

http://www.tuxmagazine.com/

de la revista Tux (en Ingles), muy buena   :Very Happy: 

Disfrutenla  :Smile: 

Salu2

Daniel Mery

----------

## pacho2

 *dmery wrote:*   

> Saludos a todos,
> 
> Este es el link
> 
> http://www.tuxmagazine.com/
> ...

 

¿has pensado en publicar estas cosas en gentoo-es.org  :Wink: ?

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## asph

nice publication, just registered myself to receive it every month  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dmery

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

>  *dmery wrote:*   Saludos a todos,
> 
> Este es el link
> 
> http://www.tuxmagazine.com/
> ...

 

No entiendo bien tu mensaje....

Simplemente cuando encuentro alguna buena noticia o articulo, trato de compartirlo....Entre otras cosas para eso es un foro, o me equivoco ?

Salu2

Daniel Mery

----------

## pacho2

Te juro que no te lo decía con ninguna intención mala ni enfado alguno.

Simplemente me he fijado que el sitio gentoo-es.org está quizás un poco falto de actividad y, quizás, podrías pasarte TAMBIÉN por allí para anunciar estas cosas y darle una mayor actividad a ese sitio también  :Smile: 

Saludos

----------

## dmery

Pacho2,

Muy buena tu idea, tratare de postearlo a Gentoo-es.org.

Pasa que no entendia tu mensaje, de momento pense que estaba "metiendo la pata" y el foro no admitia ese tipo de post.

Por eso mi pregunta.

Gracias por tu idea

Salu2

Daniel Mery   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MarcosLuis

 *asph wrote:*   

> nice publication, just registered myself to receive it every month 

 

Uno puede hacer eso en el sitio ?

Voy a registrame entonces.

----------

## abasme

para los que se suscribieron a la revista de TuX apartir de Febrero del 2007 ya va a ser pagada me han mandado la noticia que solo restan 6 ejemplares free  :Sad: 

----------

## asph

yep, acabo de recibir un email diciendo que a partir de 2007 la publicacion será de pago.

----------

